# this weekend



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

well ive been spending my time on the hunting board since oct and now i fixin to get back into the fishing as the hunting season comes to a close i should have some pics of my crappie excursion wish me luck and i hope to have a positive report for u tomorrow:dance:


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

good luck! let us know.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

*u bet i will*

ill carry my digital camera



yakfishin said:


> good luck! let us know.


----------



## cajunasian (Mar 7, 2007)

keep us posted


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

*well they are biting but def not peaked*

her it is brothers--16incher-- a nice-un--they are just getting started


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

i just had to come back and look at the pic again--hope yall enjoy it


----------



## stonedawg (Feb 4, 2007)

where did you catch that beauty at? real nice slab.


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

haparks,
Thats not a report that's a Pic. A nice pic, but not a report.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

sorry yak fishin i was not mouthy enough for ya---stone dog i was at lake of the pines


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

Not even close to mouthy enough. I like looooooooots of details.  You know Gps cord. Depth, Color of lure, water temp. Just kidding. Appreciate the pics.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

just find the deepest part and drift jiggs i catch 2 to 1 with jiggs v\s minnows


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 11, 2006)

*2 to 1 w\jigs*

Apparently your the man.I will post my pics on CHRISTMAS DAY.

Hide and watch.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

no i am not the man i have caught some but not alot


----------

